# What's the strangest thing you ever caught while fishing?



## devo024

I caught a nice little water snake on a minnow while fishing at the dam at Grand Ledge. He just wouldnt let go of that minnow, he wasnt hooked but I ended up giving him the minnow


----------



## steelers fan

I pulled in a fishing pole on a tip up, I got my arm wet getting it thru the hole the rod was junk but I still have the reel. I've also caught an anchor.


----------



## superfishingfreak

strangly enough i hooked a scuba diver with a reef runner at 20ft troling!:lol::yikes: :yikes: :yikes: what a fight!!!! you should of seen him jump!


----------



## RyGuy525

Unforunily I also have caught a condom in the detroit river along with carpet and womens nylons. We've caught tin cans in Erie and a seagull with a rattle trap. I've also caught a dragonfly on my backcast while flyfishing.


----------



## Bruce William

snagged a lamprey out of ludington man that was gross. Caught a Gary Roach spinning rod which I still use today.


----------



## fishindude

i've caught a giant snapper, a water snake and a seagull but those don't even come close to The Whale catching a body!:yikes: I can't even imagine hooking into that...


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker

My wife caught a ice fishing pole while Bass fishing. I caught 2 identical 12" Bass on the same lure, a Zara Puppy. One on the front hook and one on the back, what a fight!


----------



## toothycritter

when pulling up the anchor after whipping in the scr i pulled up 3 more 15 pound anchors along with 10 o5 15 lures hooked to it. We were in behind the old salt palnt in marysville .


----------



## wildlife chaser

i caught a 15 foot lug chain once. that i think that someone was useing as a anchor. i hook a piece of rope and at the end was the chain.


----------



## Jangus

Almost caught a loon once. He was flying around and then he dived under and to grab my bait. I thought it was a nice fish before I realized it was the loon we've been seeing all morning. He fought a little but eventually got off.


----------



## martin1950

If you've ever been out on the end of any Lake Michigan pier when the alewives first show up, you know what kind of feeding frenzy the gulls have diving for food in the prop wash for dead & crippled ales. While flipping a large Pixee spoon trying to hook up with a spring King, a gull made a pass at my spoon. He missed the spoon but hit my Fireline and flipped the spoon back over half hitching his wing. Now I've got a gull 30' feet up and one of His friends trys to hit the spoon, OOPP's, now I have a double. One ole boy was laughing so hard he almost fell off the pier. The fight was not to bad until we netted the pair of highly hostile critters. By the time we got both birds untangled from the net and Fireline, 3 of us looked like we could have been stand-ins for a Hitchcock movie. Lesson, Cast low and ALWAYS carry a pair of gloves.


----------



## Big_P

martin1950 said:


> If you've ever been out on the end of any Lake Michigan pier when the alewives first show up, you know what kind of feeding frenzy the gulls have diving for food in the prop wash for dead & crippled ales. While flipping a large Pixee spoon trying to hook up with a spring King, a gull made a pass at my spoon. He missed the spoon but hit my Fireline and flipped the spoon back over half hitching his wing. Now I've got a gull 30' feet up and one of His friends trys to hit the spoon, OOPP's, now I have a double. One ole boy was laughing so hard he almost fell off the pier. The fight was not to bad until we netted the pair of highly hostile critters. By the time we got both birds untangled from the net and Fireline, 3 of us looked like we could have been stand-ins for a Hitchcock movie. Lesson, Cast low and ALWAYS carry a pair of gloves.


That's great!!! I was laughing really hard at that story and to imagine being there and seeing that I probably would have pissed myself.:lol: I've caught my own lures before. Lost my all time favorite crank for Eyes (Hot n' Tot Crayfish....fall colored one w/ orange belly) and caught it 4 days later witha mess of a tangle and 3 spinners. But, I would have to say the coolest thing is when I was younger I got a Remington (I believe it was) spinning rod for XMas. Well it was a mild winter that year and I couldn't wait to use it so, I headed down to the river to break it in. Well to make a long story short there was SOME ice flow in the river but, not much. Anyway I hooked into something BIG!!! And I know what you might be thinking but, it wasn't an ice chunk because, ice chunks don't pull, pull, stop then run up stream:lol: Well being young I didn't realize the value of the drag set and I heard a *SNAP*!! Here's the catch on this....the line didn't break but, the upper half of the rod was sliding down my line!!! OH CRAP!!! Trying to bring it in and *SNAP*!!! That time it was the line. I watched my rod sink slowly in the murky waters of the Titt. Well comes Spring and the Walleye opener and we're fishing in the same spot and I hear this "Check it out I got a rod!!!" I go over there and explain to this fella the story and described it to him ande he himself couldn't believe it and gave it back to me. Very nice guy. Well I had my rod tip back but, no rod.:lol: See they got it from Dunham's so, I took it back and they let me pick out the same rod. Well they didn't have anymore spinning rods so, they said I could get one of equal value. Well they all sucked except they had this killer sale on a Daiwa Samuri graphite that was the same price after discount so, the let me have it. MUCH BETTER ROD than I started out with. So to wrap this up....I took the tip that I lost and found and made it into a ice rod!!!


----------



## glockman55

When I was a kid, we went to Florida every year, My Grand parents lived on an inland lake, A kids paradise, My brother hooked a small gator with a jitterbug, about a 3 footer, what a fight. Good thing it let go before we got it to shore!:tdo12: 

Glock


----------



## spendit

Detroit River, jigging in front of the Ren Center. Hooked a full length, floor mat From the old sevenites type, Thing fought like a sting ray:lol: 

Was the wrong color for my truck - so gave it to a shore fisherman

We also pulled some "very used" panties :yikes: and a screen door from the titt.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Crabs.....:lol:


----------



## MIKE KOVICH

Boga Grip With A King Still Attached


----------



## thedude

couple alligators and several osprey in florida. knocked a seagull out of the air w/ a dipsey rod once. couple fishin poles. caught a salmon on muskegon last year on my spinning rod tossing a 1/8oz jig/pig for bass. stayed down the whole time made a few runs, then i tried to hog him in and my lure broke free w/ a deep diving HJ12 in yellow/red clown attached to the jig. never saw the fish, had to be a king... was at least 15lbs.

once caught a bass on a minnow, swallowed the hook so the eye was just out of his gullet. cut the line and released him. about 30 minutes later i caught him again, this time my hook was through the eyelet of the hook that was stuck in his gullet.


----------



## wally-eye

Fishing Muskegon Lake last year and was casting jerk baits, got a hit and this thing fought like the devil. Thought it was a 10 pound walleye. Get it to the boat and it was a gar pike about 30 inches long and I had snagged it in the tail??? Weird but put up a hell of a fight on 8 pound line. 

The SAME trip I pulled up a carcass of a chinook salmon that had been butterfly fileted. Was all rotted but still together. Appeared that there was a little over the limit filletting on someones boat at sometime.

Now that was a weird trip and NO walleyes.


----------



## kitchue

Brother-n-law and I where ice fishing on the saginaw river and getting fairly bored. He trys to use the bar across the shack as a rod holder and, splash right into the hole. There goes his new $80 quantum reel and rod. Knowing this river and the current, its gone. For a half hour he's using another rod "fishing" with a heave jigging spoon. Nothing. Ties up another normal jig and starts to fish. A little bit hes got one on. He brings up a line and we pull in his new rod and reel.

When I was 7, I caught a duck. On purpose. At 7 in the morning, woke up the entire camp ground.

Caught a 25 lb carp (master angler award, but couldn't live with it) on a live bait rig. Thought I had the biggest walleye in the world.

sean


----------



## 30pointbuck

Caught a carp while bass fishing with crankbaits
and a Bowfin on a spinner bait. One ugly fish!


----------



## vyndrup

I know, I know... I already put a couple up here but I have another one...this is such a cool topic. I was ice fishing on cooley lake a couple of years ago (remember the 70' day in Febuary while there was still thick ice.... that was odd enough but...) I caught a large bass for my very light ice fishing tackle (18") as soon as his mouth broke the water at the top of the hole the line snapped. I quickly shoved my hand into the hold to get him so I could have my jig back. I don't know exactly what happened but I guess that when I hit him I must have turned him around. For a second I thought I had lost him and looked down at the hole while on my knees cursing. Then the water exploded and the fish jumped out of the hole and on to the ice. My buddy and I usually have a pretty fierce competetion for the most fish caught. The look I got from him when I told him that I considered that caught and was adding it to my count was priceless ha ha. I also caught a very nasty sunburn during that ice fishing trip and had peeling skin a couple of days later.


----------



## motcityman

I was 10 years old or so( 40 years ago) and fly fishing in the Rocky Mountains in a small stream, and when I was whipping the rod back and forth, I caught my little sister in the ear...LOL..she ran back to camp screaming and yelling I was killer her ,with me in trail, she had the fly in her ear lobe...dad cut it out and as of today her and I still fish together, but we wear hats now...


----------



## decoysdad

Muscrat, Turtles, 24" Bass reeling in a Bluegill, oh and the best one. I was surf fishing out of Grand Haven one morning. Had a bite, set the hook and reeled a nice 8# Brown, kicker was I had hooked the front split ring of a Blue and Silver Hot-n-Tot that was in the fish's mouth. I keeped the fish even though I'm still not sure if that would have been legal.


----------



## mjmmusser

My keys are the wierdest thing I caught. I was out ice fishing for smelt one night and my friend decided to leave. Well I stayed there and fished for a while. I wasn't getting anything and decided to leave. When I bent over I hear a bloop and look down the hole onto the light and see something shiny. Well I get up to the truck and get everything put away and ready to go when I noticed ooops, no keys. I looked every where I could think of, then figured out what that bloop was. So luckily I just replaced a speaker in my truck and had the junk one still in the bed of the truck. I tied it on and went back out to my hole and started jigging my "BAIT". About a half an hour of jigging in 45-50 feet of water and it wasn't producing nothing. So a few cuss words and some kicking and stomping around I just said screw it and called my g-pa. I get off the phone with him and pull up my big hookless rig with a magnet on it and low and behold, my keys were stuck to the bottom of the magnet. BIG SIGH OF RELIEF!
Oh and I caught a 4 pound brown trout in the jordan river that wasn't hooked. The hook was in his mouth but the line was wrapped around his nose and came back through the curve in the hook making a snare on his snout.

--Mike


----------



## bigsablemike

hunk of intestines from the taqqamenan river


----------



## Oakley

Fishing on Dean Lake in Grand Rapids I hooked a nice sunfish about 3' from shore on a little spinner. I reeled it in and just as it gets over the weed edge, the fish suddenly dives and goes into deeper water. I thought that maybe I had been mistaken about the sunfish and that it was a bass that finally decided it didn't like being hooked. Well it didn't fight like a bass and it burrowed down straight below the boat. As I finally get it to rise up, I start to see a bright orange color. Strange, that's the color of a sunfish belly but why is it sideways and why is it so heavy. Turned out to be a nice tiger musky that had my sunfish in his mouth and wouldn't let go. Of course we didn't have a net so we tried grabbing it. When we tried that and missed, the musky dropped the sunfish. In disappointment I just dropped the rod tip and sat back a second. When I dropped the rod tip, the sunfish, still stunned, started to sink and flutter down. I just about crapped when I saw the musky suddenly reappear from below and grab the sunfish again. We repeated that scenario twice more before he finally let go and didn't come back. Seemed like once he got the taste of that sunfish, he really wanted it.


----------



## 2inthechest1intheHead

On lake erie when I was younger I landed a largemouth with a crankbait. I had it in my hand it shook loose and the hook imbedded deep into the palm of my hand:SHOCKED: . My grandfather had to pry it out with pliers.

Also I snagged on a snapping turtle that was mating with a female, boy was he pissed. 

My aunt also snagged my grandfather in the neck years ago on lake erie.


----------



## ice bandit

last summer on the osabo river i cought a lightning rod with an abu garcia reel and a blue fox spinner, and then the same day i was jigging on a back water and cought about a 7" sun fish and right before i grab it a pike swim's up and grabs it, so know im fighting this 25" pike on 6ld test and an ultra light i get it up to the boat and net it, the sunfish and pike were both hooked.


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN

I would have to say a pair of womens underwear in the Det River, Now we know why all the condoms are floating by.


----------



## caseman

I was out ice fishing with my dad 30 years ago on Saginaw Bay. My sister was six at the time. She had a bite, fought the fish a little and landed it on the ice....It was a mudpuppy. Freaked her out as she was expecting a perch. Strangest darn critter I have ever seen.


----------



## mykass

This year fishing below a local damn my brother caught a dead dog carcass. The only way we could tell what it was is it had all the fur around the legs the rest was mangled flesh and bones That has to be the oddest thing for me.


----------



## duck heaven

Well .... this was surely the most eriest catch of a lifetime!

I was out fishing Lake Huron one summer and was anchored over the top of a charted but unknown shipwreck. Now .... rumor had it in the scuba diving circles ... that it was an old 3-masted wooden schooner that foundered in a storm in the early 1870's with all hands lost. Now according to shipwreck historians and scuba divers ... the center mast was still upright and attached to the ship ... and the crow's nest was still place. What a wonderful piece of Maritime lore ....

Well ... as I was reeling-in and retreiving my line ... all of a sudden I snagged into something that was quite heavy but felt like I was slowly making head-way to the surface with the object. All of a sudden in the cold dank water ... there was a glow and shimmering slowly making it's way to the surface next to the boat. My eyes almost popped out of my head ... when I managed to focus on the ancient relic.

It was an all brass ships lantern and the odd thing was ... the lamp was still burning and had a low flicker of light still glimmering. Could this be possible ... I questioned myself ??? An old lantern from a 1870's shipwreck burning after 130 years on the bottom of Lake Huron ???


Well folks ....... I gotta admit ...................................... I have been reading some pretty humorous stories of items that people have caught while enjoying their favorite past-time of fishing .... and if you edit out the coconuts ............. I'll tell you what ...................................................

I'll edit my story ... and blow out that lantern's flame! :lol: 



.
.


----------



## uptracker

I caught a sunfish one time when I was 13-14 years old. I went to throw it back out there for a bass and hooked a goose that was flying overhead about 30 ft. up. The line took off and the goose rounded a huge pine tree...now I couldn't see it. After peeling my line, it broke off with about 200 yards of line and I'm positive it was still flying. I ended up pissing my pants in laughter as my buddy wouldn't shut his face laughing at me.

My buddy's brother caught a 9mm handgun on the Detroit River about a month ago.

My Dad caught a seagull that dive bombed a deep diving Fat Rap. That thing had to be at least 10 below the surface.

I caught a 25 pound snapping turtle on a floating Rapala using it as a jerk bait.

My Dad once put a live frog on the line and let it float around on the surface for an hour before a 5 lb. large mouth slammed it and almost took his pole. The funny thing was we were in the middle of the lake with no vegetation around and....we were in over 50 ft. of water.


----------



## rockfordredneck

My father in-law told me a story about my wife catching a seagull. The darn thing tore him up trying to get as much line off the dump-chicken as possible. 

I have caught many painter turtles as a young kid fishing for bluegills in a small pond.

I also caught what I thought was a huge fish, but it was one of those doggone fighting rocks in the river.


----------



## Spanky

I caught a walkman, and a thermos one day while perch fishing in St Joe., I have a friend who caught an upper plate(false teeth) one day on the St Joe. River.


----------



## merwin

My son came home with a decent open face set up he cought fishing in the tibb. did not look like it had ben there long so he cleand it up put fresh line on it and whent back to the river and cought 3 walleye on it he now calls it his lucky catch


----------



## Ladygill

Sounds like the Alfred Hitchcock movie "The birds" gone wild!! Glad you survived. Kind of like being cut with a dull knife. It hurts worse being pecked with a rounded bill!!


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn

Trolling in front of Port Sanilac in 1987 I caught a cannon mag 10 electric downrigger, still works today. last year in Lk Erie I caught a linecounter rod/reel combo that worked after a good cleaning and lube.


----------



## Ladygill

While fishing on a lake I once lived on, I had lost a pole to a pike the previous year and I happened to snag onto it the next year. Chances were slim I would have ever seen that pole again, but was surprised to see it after an entire year.


----------



## Ladygill

Spanky said:


> I caught a walkman, and a thermos one day while perch fishing in St Joe., I have a friend who caught an upper plate(false teeth) one day on the St Joe. River.


LMAO an upper plate? Oh my godness. I am sure whoever lost it sure missed it at dinner!


----------



## Horseshoe

Lots of good stuff on here. I've caught my share of oddball things including clams, rocks, cans, bags, a sock, a big sheephead with a nice Ugly Stick / Amabassadeur combo on the other end. I've also caught one salmon off the St. Joseph pier by snagging a line and then handlining in a King with a Kastmaster spoon attached. Out trolling on Lake Michigan I snagged onto a dipsy / fishcatcher / fly combo with a nice Skamania attached. That's been a good combo for me since then. But the most ironic one of all (given my user name) I pulled off the bottom of the Detroit river was a horseshoe. One of the light aluminum ones. 
I have to say on the Detroit you're never quite sure what you're going to pull up.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Tonight I can add my story to this list. We were fishing on Fletchers pond and I was using my new open face with a jig. Well got a hit, hooked it and started reeling in. Well about 3 seconds later it felt like something else hit it and it was fighting HARD. Well after a little fight, 'it' popped up. I had what appeared to be a perch that had been grabbed up by a river otter. As soon as I saw that the otter had it, I went to grab the knife but he broke the line first. I have GOT to remember to take a camera out fishing with us.


----------



## FreebirdII

A jacket, a dry pack of Marbarlo Lights (that was cool, my friend was out of smokes :lol: at the time!).


----------



## BeerGeek

Several years back, when you could still catch Whitefish out of Grand Treverse Bay, I was out fishing with my dad. Jigging in about 100 feet of water. I hooked a nice one, got it about half way up, and it took a run. I fought too hard, and snapped the line. My dad got on me as only dad's can about brawn over brains, and not playing out the fish.

After about an hour or so (and several new boats showing up) we decide to move. As I hauled up the anchor line about 50 feet or so, I yelled "Dad! Get the net!" 

As the new boats looked on in disbelief, we netted a 5 pound whitefish off the anchor line that I snagged with the other end of the jig!


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Fisherman Snags Gravestone In White River
Experts Think Stones Tossed Into River Decades Ago

An Indianapolis man stumbled upon the grave markers when he untangled a snagged fishing line and lifted a 145-year-old gravestone into his bass boat.

http://www.theindychannel.com/news/13777514/detail.html


----------



## deadboi77

bikini bottoms
other peoples lures and rigs
i caught a nice size snapper bout 2 weeks ago.was using a bomber fat A.
at first,i though i was snagged on a branch or something.till i seen him start to surface as i reeled in.had one more hook to remove and all my fingers still intacted,and somehow he bit my line,and off he swam.


----------



## plugjerker

fishing off key marathon trolling for dolphin,hooked a rope,a two foot by two foot bale wrapped in plastic was attached and floating right by the boat,we let it keep floating.


----------



## webfarmer

Orchard Lake - Complete Mickey Mouse rod and reel - and the bait! Thing was brand new - poor kid that lost it - feel sorry for them. Gave it to my buddy who dried the reel out and gave to a less fortunate child to fish with.

Florida - King Mackerel - reeling in a dandy (of course) and after a commotion on the surface - reeled in only the head. A shark took the easy way out and stole the rest of the body. Will never forget it!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Last year we were trolling in Lk. Erie and my son and his budies were screwing around with a bag from CVS pharmacy near the back of the boat. As things happen as they usually do with little boys, the bag ended up in the water shortly thereafter.A couple of hrs later we were finishing off a large limit of walleyes when one of the rods went over hard. I started reeling in what I thought was going to be a huge sheephead or other lunker. I was barely making headway against whatever I had on, we even slowed the boat down to 1 mph so I could reel the line in, 50' from the boat we seen what the monster fish was....a CVS bag, half filled with water! What are the chances huh?


----------



## Natlight

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Last year we were trolling in Lk. Erie and my son and his budies were screwing around with a bag from CVS pharmacy near the back of the boat. As things happen as they usually do with little boys, the bag ended up in the water shortly thereafter.A couple of hrs later we were finishing off a large limit of walleyes when one of the rods went over hard. I started reeling in what I thought was going to be a huge sheephead or other lunker. I was barely making headway against whatever I had on, we even slowed the boat down to 1 mph so I could reel the line in, 50' from the boat we seen what the monster fish was....a CVS bag, half filled with water! What are the chances huh?


:lol::lol::lol: Wow, that made me laugh.


----------



## ml4141

http://www.mlive.com/newsflash/mich...5/1186143868241540.xml&storylist=newsmichigan


thought this was funny..


----------



## Topshelf

I took the wife out trolling for walleyes about 3 weeks ago. She is not a fisherman at all. She is scared of the water and boats and wears a life Jacket the whole time. Well I spent most of the time rebaiting, untangeling, her stuff. Well we must have went about 2 miles down river without a fish when I felt a hit. So I'm reeling him in when she says Oooooh I think I have a fish too. So mine is at the boat, but the net is in the front of the boat. She cant move because she is scared she will fall in the water. So I just grab the line and try to flip him in the boat. All the while she is reeling in her line. Well as luck would have it my line snaps and off the fish swims. :rant: 
So then I get the net and have her bring her fish to the boat. Well as I net the fish I see her line is all tangled around her Bottom bouncer and the fish and its just a mess. So I reach in the net to unhook the fish when I see my bait still in the fishs mouth  and the line is broke off just above the snap. Ends up her bait had tangled around my fish and snapped the line off. She then somehow managed to reel in the whole mess. Well at least it was a fish in the boat


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Fisherman snags a car in Grand River

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-37/1186148747141990.xml&coll=6

08/03/07 By Lindsay Vanhulle The Grand Rapids Press [email protected]

GRAND RAPIDS -- In the two decades Michael Foor has fished the Grand River, he never had an evening like Thursday. 

The Plainfield Township resident knew something was amiss when his line snagged something just past the bridge on North Park Street, near Monroe Avenue, about 7 p.m. 

It was a windshield wiper.

Grand Rapids police dredged up a 1989 Dodge Omni, formerly white and covered in sludge. 

"I've caught a lot of stuff in this river, but I ain't never caught a car," said Foor, who trolled back to his Riverside Park launch site and returned home before calling police. 

The car may have been underwater for months, Grand Rapids police Sgt. Mike Maycroft said. 

A track of the vehicle's identification number returned no record of an owner. 

Maycroft said the car apparently was burned before entering the river. 

Police arrived after 10 p.m., with a crane pulling the vehicle from the water. 

Maycroft said the car might have gone into the river from a nearby boat launch, drifting about 30 feet before stopping. 

Foor said his boat's depth tracker recorded about 7 feet of water where he snagged the wiper. 

As officers inspected the car on shore, Maycroft ran his fingers through a tangle of fishing lines attached to the wipers. 

He turned to look at Foor. 

"You aren't the only one who lost bait on this," Maycroft said.


----------



## Ron Howard

caught this at Fletcher's floodwaters a few days before memorial day this year.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=60384&cat=500&ppuser=7112


----------



## franky

This thread has been active for over a year now. Thats amazing.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Family and I were fishing at the dam at Fletcher's today. I made a comment about hoping that the swallows didnt get caught in my hair. During one of my casts off of the dam one of those swallows grabbed my bait. Well since I was casting, the reel was open and off he went. Thankfully he didn't get far before he dropped it. It sure was funny seeing my line go up instead of down.


----------



## pipe dream

Caught a 9 volt battery fishing in lake macatawa about 10 years ago.

When I was 7 I caught a duck in the wing at Aloha state park.

Friend of mine caught someones boxers in the muskegon river.

Uncle caught a huge Bull frog when he cast a plastic mouse into the lilly pads.

Fishing a couple of years ago on drummond island my father in law broke off a nice small mouth bass. About an hour later we were in the same area and I landed a nice smally that we kept. Later when I was filleting it I noticed something hard in it's stomach so I cut it open and my father in laws tube jig falls out of its stomach. Boy were we surprised!


----------



## Michigan Mike

Last year, Cyndee was casting a fly towards evening and
something grabbed it that felt weird.
She reeled in a dang bat.:yikes:
It was flopping on the ground for a few seconds, then I cut it off as close
to the bat as I could.
It flew away afterwords.
I imagine it has happened more than a few times with folks that flyfish
quite a bit.

Mike


----------



## jadams_75

Last year caught a 7' pole with and Abu Garcia reel on it.


----------



## dobes

Fishing on houghton lake , probably 10 yrs ago , I hooked into something I figured was weeds . I pulled it up and it turned out to be someones wallet . Must have lost it swimmin or something . Good thing was it had some money in it . I know it wasnt much , just a few bucks . When your 12 a few bucks goes a long way . Also Had a seagull dive bomb my rapala on erie and hooked it right through the bottom of his beak . It was soft tissue so I got the hhok out pretty easy but he was pissed . Also while salmon fishin on the manistee 2 yrs ago a buddy and I were standing there in our waders bullshittin at about 3 in the morning while our lines werecasted out . In a flash my buddies drag zips and his pole goes flyin out of his hands and into the river . Of course it was right at the drop off so all he could do was watch it go . As all the other 10 fisherman and myself were pissing ourselves laughing and my friend being pissed because it was the only rod he brought , he just went and sat on shore for a while . About 45 mins later a guy yells from downriver " did I hear someone lost a rod " my friend ran down there and someone had reeled in his rod . No fish on it but he was happy as hell anyway . I did forget to mention he had just bought that rod and reel for this trip we were on . Happy fishin


----------

